# ملفات تحليل المخاطر رائعة جدا Risk assessment



## safety113 (25 مارس 2010)

ملفات رائعة جدا
تلزم الجميع
انظر الى المرفقات​


----------



## محمودالحسيني (25 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونتمنى نموذج بالعربي


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك
مشكور أخ أحمد


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (27 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك ومشكووووووور وماقصرت كنت بحاجة لمثل هذا الملف


----------



## سامي عبدالمنعم (27 مارس 2010)

your files is not open the (pdf)


----------



## BASSANT00 (27 مارس 2010)

thank u


----------



## ilatif (9 أبريل 2010)

*1000 شكر*

نشكر الملتقى على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## Ahmed abdelmotlb (10 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير.
وشكرا


----------



## الجدى (10 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## fraidi (14 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mahmoudas soliman (15 أبريل 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## safety119 (16 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا my boos


----------



## khaliduk (6 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmoudsukar (9 ديسمبر 2010)

* شكرا*


----------



## tamer safety (21 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع


----------



## ecc1010 (22 يناير 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## heshamshky (24 يناير 2011)

very nice


----------



## مهندس ناصر وحيد (7 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## FGH-Engineer (21 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

يا جماعة أي برنامج يفتح الملفات المرفقة ؟؟؟؟؟ ردولي 
يعطيكم العافية


----------



## safety113 (21 مارس 2011)

my dear:
الملفات مضغوطة ببرنامج ون رار بعد فتح الضغط تجد ملفات بي دي اف
winrar
after that acrobat reader pdf


----------



## tzein25 (21 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
safety113
قمت بفتح مجموعة في الفيس بوك متخصصة في الوقاية الأمن الصناعي لنشر الفائدة قدر الإمكان في هاذا المجال في البلاد العربية وأرجوا منك أن تفيدنا بخبرتك الواسعة 
ممكن تكتب أسمك في الفيس بوك لكي أستطيع ضمك الى المجموعة


----------



## الربيعي عاصم (27 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عمر محمد هشام (15 أبريل 2011)

*thank u*​


----------



## safety113 (25 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لكل من مر على الموضوع
تقبلوا ودي وتحياتي


----------



## Drkhalidmabrok (7 مايو 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## safety113 (19 مايو 2011)

Drkhalidmabrok

شكرا لمرورك الكريم


----------



## safety434 (20 مايو 2011)

Dear all,
thanky for this jop 
go head 
the safety is vere imporating


----------



## Safety Officer82 (21 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا لك*

أتمنى أن يستفيد الجميع منها​


----------



## الضوضاء (1 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمد السواكنى (20 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## مهندس_عدن (5 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## virtualknight (13 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Abdelhak khalfaoui (22 أكتوبر 2012)

thank you 
my regards


----------



## eliker bahij (23 نوفمبر 2012)

Thankssssss for sharing the files with us.:20:


----------



## mtalbedwawi (5 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر 
فيه مجال احصل هذه النماذج باللغة العربية :7:


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا


----------



## عاطف المسلم (10 ديسمبر 2012)

جزك الله خير


----------



## aljawad (10 ديسمبر 2012)

جزيت خيرا...


----------



## nheweris (11 ديسمبر 2012)

very good file


----------



## eslam zaher (15 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م / محمد احمد رضا (17 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور على الملف


----------



## Safety007 (10 يناير 2013)

*Cocal cola Risk Assessment*

لو امكن ان اتحصل علي تحليل المخاطر لمصنع الكوكاكولا بالغة الانجلزية 
واكون شاكر لكل الاخوه الاعضاء


----------



## loveasd (1 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك مشكور أخ أحمد


----------



## khirozaza (1 فبراير 2013)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## a.biomy (28 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## alileith (1 يونيو 2013)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## aaar (12 فبراير 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد رضوان (24 فبراير 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

